
What's the harm? - erwan
http://whatstheharm.net/index.html
======
throwaway8879
>Breatharianism

I recall a recent story of a breatharian guru-type who was exposed as a fraud.
I understand why people fall victim to believing this stuff, but I'm still
shocked when I read about any of these weirdos that have a following.

